# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  The ultimate fighter theme song

## Therocksbiggestfan

does anyone know who the into song to the ultimate fighter show is done by????

----------


## Monkeytown

Bump...that song rocks!!

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Go to their site. They have all the fighters and theme songs listed.

----------


## Jantzen4k

http://www.theultimatefighter.tv/index.php


the song is on bottom left

----------


## Monkeytown

> http://www.theultimatefighter.tv/index.php
> 
> 
> the song is on bottom left


yeah you can listen to it but it gives no info on who does it. Unless I'm missing something, which is entirely possible.  :Wink:

----------


## BUBBA74

Hey check this out its a list of UFC music. Check the bottom of this list for the theme.  :Smilie:  

http://www.mmafighting.com/mma/ufcthemes.html

----------


## phwSSJ

BOOM another hit is landidn'

I like that, I wish someone knew who that song is by!
Jarrid Mendelson ????

----------

